# Recommend a Guitar Teacher: Halifax/Dartmouth in Nova Scotia



## regala (Dec 29, 2009)

Fairly new to the game and have been learning on my own (instructional DVDs, books, etc...) for almost a year. It's going extremely well but I feel its time to seek out a Guitar Teacher for some more guidance to ramp up my learning. Can anyone recommend a great guitar teacher in the Halifax/Dartmouth (NS) area? I was leaning more towards Conservatory of Music for some formal teaching but I'm open to other avenues.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Town's End Strings & Things in Bridgewater offers lessons. I don't know them personally, but when I'm in NS for a music camp we shop there. They might be able to recommend someone.

Good luck.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

